
Current State of “Digital India” Initiative (Sorry wrong link can't delete)) - drpRd
http://scroll.in/article/809351/we-as-a-nation-clearly-do-not-understand-the-concept-of-freedom-of-expression
======
drpRd
This is my First ever post on HN.

I am not complaining, but If India to compete on global stage, needs to
address it's Internet Infrastructure.

I am all for Internet for the masses, but in today's world Speed & Cost is
also important.

